# Booting 'Gentoo Linux 2.4.26-r6' - File Not Found

## miCro

Booting 'Gentoo Linux 2.4.26-r6'

kernel (hd0,9)/kernel-2.4.26-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/hda3

Error 15: File not found

Was genau muss ich hier tun?

Ich habe meine Gentoo Installation soweit abgeschlossen das grub lädt, ich gentoo auswählen kann. danach kommt dieser fehler.

welcher pfad wäre richtig ?

habe diese version zur installation genommen:

install-x86-universal-2004.2.iso

gruß,

felix

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *miCro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> welcher pfad wäre richtig ?
> 
> 

 

keine Ahnung. Wo hast du dein kernel image kopiert? (Ich meine, Verzeichnis, Partition, Name der Datei)

----------

## miCro

ähm, ich habe alles laut handbuch gemacht, außer wo 2.4.24 stand hab ich 2.4.26 raus gemacht. hogge das war net schlimm.

naja ich schau da nochmal nach  :Smile: 

----------

## øxygen

Bist du sicher das hd(0,9) die richtige Partion ist?

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *miCro wrote:*   

> ähm, ich habe alles laut handbuch gemacht, außer wo 2.4.24 stand hab ich 2.4.26 raus gemacht. hogge das war net schlimm.
> 
> naja ich schau da nochmal nach 

 

Wenn du selber nicht weisst in welcher artition sich das Zeug befindet, dann weiss ich auch nicht, mach

```

$ find / -iname kernel-2.4.26-gentoo-r6

```

wo ist die Datei? Wenn du in die boot Partition kopiert hast, welce ist die boot Partition? /dev/hd???

----------

## miCro

hd(0,0) habe ich eingegeben. nicht (0,9) habe mich hier verschrieben  :Embarassed: 

den pfad habe ich genau wie in der anleitung eingegeben:

```
# Welcher Eintrag standardmäßig gebootet werden soll. 0 ist der Erste, 1 ist der Zweite usw.

default 0

# Wieviele Sekunden gewartet werden soll, bevor der Standardeintrag gebootet wird.

timeout 30

# Eine nettes, fettes Hintergrundbild um die ganze Sache ein wenig zu würzen :)

# Auskommentieren, wenn Sie keine Grafikkarte installiert haben.

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.4.26-r6

# Partition in der das Kernel-Image (oder das Betriebssystem) vorhanden ist

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.4.26-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/hda3
```

und die partitionen habe ich auch genau wie in der anleitung gemacht.

in etwa so:

```

Disk /dev/hda: 30.0 GB, 30005821440 bytes

240 heads, 63 sectors/track, 3876 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 15120 * 512 = 7741440 bytes

Device Boot    Start       End    Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1 *        1        14    105808+  83  Linux

/dev/hda2         15        81    506520   82  Linux swap

/dev/hda3         82      3876  28690200   83  Linux
```

wie kann ich nun den pfad nachsehen? gibt es einen befehl dafür?

oder kann ich einfach wieder von der cd booten, und nachsehen?

weil in grub kann ich ja nix machen außer den pfad ändern.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> wo ist die Datei? Wenn du in die boot Partition kopiert hast, welce ist die boot Partition? /dev/hd???

 

sollte ja in dem fall hda1 sein.

----------

## psyqil

Du kannst in grub <Tab> drücken, auch beim booten! Nur zur Sicherheit, war /boot gemountet beim kernelkopieren?

----------

## hmm`

Nur ist der Unterschied bei mir, ich brauche SCSI hds also währe der Pfad bei mir /dev/sda3 und ich gebrauche den kernel-2.4.27

habe die ganze Installation jz schon mehrere male durchgespielt. Aber ich bleibe immer am selben Ort stehen   :Crying or Very sad: 

kann mir wohl wer helfen?

mfG

----------

## pablo_supertux

Mach

```

$ find / -iname kernel-2.4.26-gentoo-r6

```

(zum zweiten Mal!), wenn wir nicht wissen, wo dein kernel image ist, dann können wir  nicht den richtigen Pfad angeben!

----------

## hmm`

hmm habe den Befehl ma eingegeben.

ausgegeben wird:

/boot/kernel-2.4.27

find: /proc/1/fd: Permission denied

find: /proc/2/fd: Permission denied

find: /proc/3/fd: Permission denied

find: /proc/4/fd: Permission denied

find: /proc/5/fd: Permission denied

... usw.

----------

## miCro

habe nochmal von vorne angafangen. hatte einige fehler bei der installation gemacht.

bei weiteren problemen melde ich mich gern wieder  :Smile: 

----------

## Gekko

 *miCro wrote:*   

> habe nochmal von vorne angafangen. hatte einige fehler bei der installation gemacht.
> 
> bei weiteren problemen melde ich mich gern wieder 

 

Das ist bei Linux System im Normalfall aber nicht notwendig. Bei Windows ok: - kleine Fehler: Neustarten, grosse Fehler: Neu installieren; aber bei Linux Systemen kann man sich das schenken denk ich..

----------

## miCro

ja ok, aber der fehler war doch nicht so klein habe ich festgestellt.

habe einiges falsch gemacht bei der installation, und manches vergessen.

deswegen, werde ich mal sehen wie es nun aussieht  :Smile: 

//EDIT

habe ein kleines prob.

in der /etc/fstab steht im handbuch folgendes:

```

dev/hda1   /boot     ext2    noauto,noatime    1 2

/dev/hda2   none      swap    sw                0 0

/dev/hda3   /         ext3    noatime           0 1

none        /proc     proc    defaults          0 0

none        /dev/shm  tmpfs   defaults          0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0    /mnt/cdrom    auto      noauto,user    0 0
```

bei mir steht aber dies:

```

/dev/BOOT        /boot        ext2        noauto,noatime        1  1

/dev/ROOT        /               xfs         noatime                   0  0

/dev/SWAP        none        swap       sw                          0  0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0        /mnt/cdrom        iso9660        noauto,ro        0  0

#/dev/fd0        /mnt/floppy        auto        noauto        0  0

#NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none        /proc        proc        defaults        0  0

.

.

.
```

muss ich das ändern, in das was im handbuch steht, oder einfach so lassen ?

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *hmm` wrote:*   

> hmm habe den Befehl ma eingegeben.
> 
> ausgegeben wird:
> 
> /boot/kernel-2.4.27
> ...

 

Ok, ist eine Partition in /boot mountiert? zeig deiner /etc/fstab

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ok, ich hab ein bisschen langsamer als du gepostet.

```

/dev/BOOT        /boot        ext2        noauto,noatime        1  1 

/dev/ROOT        /               xfs         noatime                   0  0 

/dev/SWAP        none        swap       sw                          0  0

```

ist komplett falsch es muss nämlich so sein:

```

/dev/hda1        /boot        ext2        noauto,noatime        1  1 

/dev/hda3        /               xfs         noatime                   0  0 

/dev/hda2        none        swap       sw                          0  0

```

Nun, die Frage ist: Ist hda1 in /boot moumtiert, als du  find / -iname kernel-2.4.27 ausgeführt hast?

----------

## miCro

wenn ich find / -iname kernel-2.4.27 eingebe kommt dies:

/boot/kernel-2.4.27

find: /proc/1/fd: Permission denied

find: /proc/2/fd: Permission denied

find: /proc/3/fd: Permission denied

find: /proc/4/fd: Permission denied

find: /proc/5/fd: Permission denied

... usw.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Das war nicht die Antwort auf meine Frage, ich hab nämlich gefragt, als du das ausgeführt hast, welche Partitionen waren mountiert?

Naja, ich glaube keine, Probiere folgendes:

```

kernel (hd0,2)/kernel-2.4.27 root=/dev/hda3

```

----------

## miCro

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Das war nicht die Antwort auf meine Frage, ich hab nämlich gefragt, als du das ausgeführt hast, welche Partitionen waren mountiert?
> 
> Naja, ich glaube keine, Probiere folgendes:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ok, also ich habe es eingegeben, und da kam das halt. kenne mich bisher sogut wie nicht aus, deswegen kann ich dir halt einiges nicht beantworten.

wenn ich kernel (hd0,2)/kernel-2.4.27 root=/dev/hda3 eingebe, kommt:

bash: syntax error near unexpected token '0,2'

//EDIT

soll ich das denn nun in der fstab ändern und speichern, oder noch abwarten?

----------

## pablo_supertux

kernel (hd0,2)/kernel-2.4.27 root=/dev/hda3

das musst du in deiner grub.conf eingeben bzw durch die alte erstezen. Das war niemals ein Befehl für die Konsole.

Und du MUSST die fstab ändern, sonst bootet dein System nicht, weil es die Partitionen nicht mountieren kann.

----------

## miCro

ok thx. dann mache ich nun mit dem handbuch weiter, also dem was nach der fstab kommt.

grub hab ich ja noch net drauf

----------

## pablo_supertux

Moment, wenn du grb noch nicht drauf hast, wie willst du grub konfigurieren? Hab ich was verpasst?

----------

## miCro

jop hast du :>

ich habe nochmal komplett neu angefangen und habe nun gerade vixie-cron installiert.

hatte einige sehr viele fehler bei der installation gemacht.

deswegen habe ich komplett neu angefangen um diese zu vermeiden  :Smile: 

//EDIT

so bin dabei grub einzurichten

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> kernel (hd0,2)/kernel-2.4.27 root=/dev/hda3
> 
> das musst du in deiner grub.conf eingeben bzw durch die alte erstezen. Das war niemals ein Befehl für die Konsole.

 

das hier steht im handbuch:

```

Befehlsauflistung 4: grub.conf für genkernel Benutzer

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.4.26-r6

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.4.26-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3

initrd (hd0,0)/initrd-2.4.26-gentoo-r6
```

habe ja genkernel genommen. ich tests ma obs geht :>

----------

## hmm`

jo jungs, hab auch nochma komplett neu angefangen...

aber der fahler ist bei mir der selbe!   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ich habe die devices im fstab nicht angepasst. Ich ging irgendwie davon aus, das gentoo da scho weiss was es macht =P

werde wahrscheinlich heute abend wieder so weit sein...

werde euch dann berichten wie die ganze Sache ausgegangen ist!

mfG

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich geb's auf! Du hast eindeutig ein Problem mit deinen Pfaden. Poste Schritt für Schritt was du gemacht hast, welche Partitionen du mountiert hast und und und....

 *miCro wrote:*   

> jop hast du :>
> 
> ich habe nochmal komplett neu angefangen und habe nun gerade vixie-cron installiert.
> 
> hatte einige sehr viele fehler bei der installation gemacht.
> ...

 

Du musst natürlich schauen, dass die Pfade stimmen. Vor allem, wenn der kompilierte Kernel 2.4.27 heisst, dann kann der Pfad kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.4.26-gentoo-r6 wohl nicht stimmen, auf sowas musst du aufpasen und nicht nur stur  copy &paste machen

----------

## miCro

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Ich geb's auf! Du hast eindeutig ein Problem mit deinen Pfaden. Poste Schritt für Schritt was du gemacht hast, welche Partitionen du mountiert hast und und und....
> 
> Du musst natürlich schauen, dass die Pfade stimmen. Vor allem, wenn der kompilierte Kernel 2.4.27 heisst, dann kann der Pfad kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.4.26-gentoo-r6 wohl nicht stimmen, auf sowas musst du aufpasen und nicht nur stur  copy &paste machen

 

Ja, das stimmt wohl was du sagst.

habe aber nun das problem, ich kann nimmer von CD booten.

CD ist im bios auf boot device 1. hdd auf 2.

cd liegt drinne aber er bootet net davon. er versucht es, läd dann aber doch grub  :Sad: 

kacke was is da wieder schief gelaufen?

----------

## hmm`

geht wieder net =(

also poste mal schritt für schritt ab neustart von der CD.

# mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo

# mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# env-update

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

  * Caching service dependencies...

# source /etc/profile

Jetzt sollte meiner Meinung nach wieder alles gemounted sein. nicht?

dann hier meine /etc/fstab

/dev/sda1                       /boot              ext2    noauto,noatime    1 1

/dev/sda2                       none              swap    sw                      0 0

/dev/sda3                       /                    ext3     noatime              0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0       /mnt/cdrom    auto      noauto,user        0 0

#/dev/fd0                       /mnt/floppy    auto      noauto               0 0

none                              /proc              proc     defaults               0 0

none                              /dev/shm        tmpfs   defaults               0 0

meine /boot/grub/grub.conf

default 0

timeout 3

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=hmm's Gentoo Linux 2.4.27

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.4.27 root=/dev/sda3 vga=791

dann umounte ich die ganzen dinger wieder starte neu und dann erscheint:

Error 13: Invalid or unsupportet executable format   :Embarassed: 

mfG

----------

## pablo_supertux

Tut mir leid, ich hab jtzt keine Zeit. Ich schau mir das genauer morgen an.

----------

## miCro

und, hat wer ne idee, wieso ich nimmer von cd booten kann?

habbe 100% im bios alles richtig eingestellt  :Sad: 

----------

